# Vorsicht vor www.postbank-telefonschutz.com/



## Goblin (11 Februar 2011)

Diese Seite ist NICHT von der Postbank. Hier geht es um Phishing. Auf keinen Fall sollte man hier irgendwelche Daten angeben



> Der Betreiber ist, wenn man die DNS-URL (www.postbank-telefonschutz.com) zur IP (92.241.162.231) auflöst, die gleiche Person wie bei meiner Abzockerwarnung vom 30.1.2011, nämlich ein gewisser Herr F*** V*** aus Panama und auch die Masche mit den personalisierten Mails, d. h. mit dem namentlichen Ansprechen des Empfängers, ist wieder die Gleiche


 
Quelle
Dreistes Fake - Quergedacht! v 2.0

Ob die Namensähnlichkeit Zufall ist ? Da war doch mal was


----------

